# Aktuelles Datum einfügen..



## astradslme (10. Sep 2012)

Hallo Gehilfen,

ich habe eine mini Applikation geschrieben, bei welche man in drei Feldern ein Datum eingeben kann.

Also: "18"."04"."2012" (zum Beispiel)

Nun möchte das eingegebene Datum mit dem AKTUELLEN Datum vergleichen und ausgeben:

Ihr eingebener Tag: Datum:Jahr liegt in der Vergangenheit bzw. in der Zukunft.

Wie kann ich also das aktulle Datum (am besten das vom System) einlesen und mit dem schon eingegebenen vergleichen?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal!


----------



## SlaterB (10. Sep 2012)

Suchmaschine: java aktuelles Datum
Suchmaschine: java Datum vergleichen 

usw?


----------



## F.S.WhiTeY (10. Sep 2012)

Moin,


```
Calendar cal = Calendar.getInstance();
```

Damit haben wir schon mal das Datum von heute.


```
DateFormat formatter ; 
 Date date ; 
  formatter = new SimpleDateFormat("dd-MM-yyyy");
  date = (Date)formatter.parse( eingegebenerString ); 
 Calendar eingegebenesDatum =Calendar.getInstance();
 eingegebenesDatum.setTime(date);
```

Damit haben wir das eingegebene datum.


```
if(eingegebenesDatum.after(cal)){
 //Datum liegt in der zukunft
}else{
 //Datum liegt in der Vergangenheit
}
```


----------



## ichhabeeinpr (11. Sep 2012)

Wenn ich das heutige Datum eingebe, dann bekomme ich aber die Meldung:
Der Termin liegt in der Vergangenheit


----------



## jgh (11. Sep 2012)

das liegt daran, dass der eingegebene String auf 00:00 Uhr gesetzt wird und die Methode 
	
	
	
	





```
Calendar.getInstance()
```
 die aktuelle Uhrzeit nutzt...bei mir also 12:34:31  Uhr

```
public static void main(String[] args) throws ParseException {
		String eingegebenerString = "11.09.2012";
		DateFormat formatter;
		Date date;
		formatter = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy");
		date = (Date) formatter.parse(eingegebenerString);
		Calendar eingegebenesDatum = Calendar.getInstance();
		eingegebenesDatum.setTime(date);
		Calendar cal = Calendar.getInstance();

		if (eingegebenesDatum.after(cal)) {
			System.out.println("Datum liegt in der zukunft");
		} else {
			System.out.println("Datum liegt in der Vergangenheit");
		}
		System.out.println("Cal= " + cal.getTime());
		System.out.println("Eingegebener...=" + eingegebenesDatum.getTime());
	}
```
[DUKE]Datum liegt in der Vergangenheit
Cal= Tue Sep 11 12:34:31 CEST 2012
Eingegebener...=Tue Sep 11 00:00:00 CEST 2012[/DUKE]


----------

